# If they were real, which ones would you fine in your area?



## SquishierCobra (Oct 15, 2011)

I live in a temperate area of semi-boring wildlife, nothing too large.


I live in New England, so...


Starters: Snivy, Torchic, Squirtle


Coast/Ocean: Shellos, Krabby, Frillish, Wailord, Sharpedo, Spheal, Dwebble, Wingull, Stunfisk, Shelmet, Clamperl

Freshwater: Basculin, Corphish, Magikarp, Bibarel, Feebas, Lotad, Karrablast, Poliwag

Forest: Venipede, Patrat, Joltik, Kricketot, Yanma, Spinarak, Karrablast, Buneary, Sawsbuck, Teddiursa, Caterpie, Weedle, Ledyba, Poochyena, Vulpix, Zigzagoon, Stunky, Starly, Hoothoot, Drilbur, Durant, Pachirisu

Farm/Urban: Ponyta, Bouffalant, Ducklett, Numel, Purrloin, Piloswine, Furret, Murkrow, Zubat, Pidove, Mareep

What about you guys?


----------



## bulbasaur (Oct 16, 2011)

West Coast: Temperate rainforest (Cfb). Rainfall: 1500mm/year Snowfall: 50cm/year. Summer average high/low: 19 C/13 C; Winter average high/low: 6 C/ 0 C. 

Starters: Snivy, Charmander, Squirtle
Saltwater: Tirtouga, Wingull, Krabby, Sharpedo, Seel
Freshwater: Magikarp, Finneon, Panpour
Forest: Braviary, Ursaring, Durant, Hoppip, Foongus, Pansage
Urban: Murkrow, Ducklett, Swanna, Pidove, Buneary


----------



## Ether's Bane (Oct 16, 2011)

Only the ones that speed, litter, or jaywalk.

/thread


----------



## Cerberus87 (Oct 16, 2011)

Street Pokémon like Meowth, Murkrow, Houndour.


----------



## Dar (Oct 16, 2011)

man this is just like my thread


----------



## Zoroark (Oct 16, 2011)

I'd think ice and snow types in winter, mainly.  Jynx, Sneasel, Beartic, Froslass, Snover, and so on.  In summer there'd be things like Emolga, Mightyena, Houndour, Diglett, that squirrel thing which I can't remember off-hand from Diamond/Pearl, and flying types like Pidgey.  Maybe there'd be a few Zorua and Zoroark kept around for their ability to create illusions and guard the household in winter months.

Cryogonal would be something like a myth, spoken of only in hushed tones.  I mean, who'd really want to admit that Uncle Pete got carried off by a giant snowflake and didn't come back one winter?


----------



## The Omskivar (Oct 16, 2011)

I live somewhere between the country and the city so I feel like I'd get various species wandering around.  The summer is warm so probably Vulpix, Growlithe, Torchic, Sunkern, hella Grass types...but in the winter it's hella cold, so probably Snorunt, Swinub, Piloswine, Sneasel.  There's a lot of woods so Joltik, Emolga, Budew, Bidoof, Sentret, Purrloin, Patrat, Stantler, Teddiursa, but also a lot of urban areas, so Abra, Magnemite, Grimer, Koffing, Meowth, Poochyena, Scraggy.  A really popular beach so probably Wailmer, Luvdisc, Squirtle, Gyarados, Shellder, and then the swampy areas, which would house Nincada, Mudkip, Tympole, Quagsire, Turtwig, Stunfisk.

Honestly I'm in one of those areas where there would be just about anything.  It'd be sweet.


----------



## Tailsy (Oct 17, 2011)

I always imagined that Scotland as a region in the Pokémon universe would have a reputation for its abundance of Flying and Ground-types, and not very much else. Maybe a couple of Electric-types, and Water-types would be more common the further you went into the islands, but... 

There would be a lot of people who would own Granbull, I guess! Strong, industrious Pokémon would make up most of it, I think.


----------



## Dannichu (Oct 17, 2011)

Canterbury/Kent as a whole is pretty historic, so maybe some of the (small) ancient ones?

And I suppose Devon would have lots of the ones you'd expect to find in fields; Mareep, Miltank, Ponyta, etc. Plus lots of the beachy ones - Shellos, Squirtle, Staryu, Marill, Shellder... and a metric crapload of Wingull.

Actually, the more I think about it, the more sure I am you wouldn't be able to take three steps without being attacked by a Wingull. (and in real life, you don't even get EXP for it)


----------



## Ether's Bane (Oct 17, 2011)

Now for a serious answer.

I live in a semi-urban area, so I'd probably get Purrloin, Glameow, Murkrow, Meowth, Trubbish, Magnemite, and Koffing.

If I were to head to the nearest beach, there'd most likely be Crustle, Krabby, Tentacool, Octillery, Squirtle, Clamperl, Frillish/Jellicent, and the like.

As for the forests, there'd be stuff like Aipom, Mankey, the elemental monkeys, Bellsprout and its evolutions, Oddish and its evolutions (but not Bellossom), Ferroseed, Nincada, Ekans/Arbok, Butterfree, and Beedrill.

(In case it isn't already obvious, I live in the tropics.)


----------



## Ever (Oct 18, 2011)

Starly, Pidgey, Zigazoon, Skunktank, Beedrill, Combee, maybe a Tentacool or Frillish at the beach, Wingull, Murkrow, I dunno.

EDIT: I am having a brain spazz and can't think of any coyote Pokemon.


----------



## Monoking (Oct 18, 2011)

Everglider said:


> EDIT: I am having a brain spazz and can't think of any coyote Pokemon.


I don't think there is one.


----------



## Ever (Oct 18, 2011)

Well that would explain things nicely. I feel less derpy now, thank you.

EDIT: I might also see Buneary.


----------



## Monoking (Oct 18, 2011)

Everglider said:


> Well that would explain things nicely. I feel less derpy now, thank you.
> EDIT: I might also see Buneary.


You're too awesome to _ever_ be derpy, silly.


----------



## Daigonite (Oct 18, 2011)

I live in southeast Michigan.

Probably Buneary, Pidgey, a couple of Meowth's prowling about and maybe even a Pidgeotto or Vulpix. Sometimes a Squirtle or Pachirisu are spotted, or even a Politoed. I bet I'd be able to see Magikarp too, in the water.


----------



## ultraviolet (Oct 19, 2011)

_come on_ guys there's the exact duplicate of this thread on the same page. some of you have even posted in both wtf


----------

